# Hello from GCW Bindings



## GCWBindings (Jan 29, 2016)

I wanted to introduce myself. 

My name is Rich Greenfield and I am the Director of Operations for GCW Bindings. My business partner Jesse and I started GCW in 2010 as a Northwest based snowboard binding company with a goal to build handcrafted affordable bindings utilizing high quality CNC machining process and engineering. 

With over 20 years snowboarding experience, and 20+ years in manufacturing, we believe in creating a binding that is built by riders for riders, manufactured in the US. 

We cnc machine all our own bindings and hardware, setting us apart from other binding companies and offer custom colorways to match your setup. 

We are excited to be a part of this great community and are ready/willing to answer any questions about our products. 

Thank you for your time, 
Rich


----------

